

Open Space of Gold - musHo_sk
https://medium.com/startup-shenanigans/3f75feea7970

======
supo
Some of that must be a California thing. In an European office of one of the
mentioned companies, most people almost always eat lunch with their team in a
canteen and plenty people do 3-4 day long weekends to go on trips all the time
(+ normal 1-2 week long vacations of course). Yes, sometimes I go online
during my vacation or when travelling during the weekend to perhaps look at
emails or do some simple work, but that is because I'm motivated - nobody is
making me do it.

~~~
musHo_sk
Thank you for the feedback! True is I took all of the worst examples. We might
not be there yet, but just wanted to warn ourselves...

------
zebra
They keep their employees' minds free of any (non professional) trouble. And
this is good productivity. Believe me - if you are thinking about the strange
sound form the car your productivity can fall 20%. If you are going on a road
trip tomorrow - productivity can plummet to 0.

